# 'New' Critters Found in PNG



## LawrenceU (Sep 18, 2009)

Lost world of fanged frogs and giant rats discovered in Papua New Guinea | Environment | The Guardian

One more notch for our Amazing Creator God!


----------



## Jon Peters (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for posting. Very interesting.


----------



## Michael (Sep 18, 2009)

Heh. Thought this post was about '.png' files.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 18, 2009)

Michael Turner said:


> Heh. Thought this post was about '.png' files.



 

technology has so taken over our lives...


----------



## ewenlin (Sep 18, 2009)

Hmm there were no pictures in the report..


----------



## Solus Christus (Sep 18, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Hmm there were no pictures in the report..



There's several pictures to look at. Just need to click on the frog image on the right-hand side of the article.


----------

